# New treatment for dogs with Glioma type cancer



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello,
I work at Va Tech and there is some good news from the Va Maryland Vet school on cancer treatment in dogs with a cancerous tumor that is similar to glioma brain cancers in humans. Hopefully this molecular targeting of the cancer will be developed for other types of tumors like hemangiosarcoma someday.

Cancer treatment shows promise in dogs, maybe people | WUSA9.com


----------

